
Show HN: A play case: add/delete object detector during transcode - llanopoplar
https://github.com/Xingtao/FFdynamic/tree/master/apps/dynaDnnDetect
======
llanopoplar
It loads dnn models via OpenCV api(caffe, darknet, tensorflow, etc) and feed
video streams to various detectors. Support run time add/delete detectors.
Just for fun.

